# Spayed today, uterus adhered to organs



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

My newest rescue was spayed today and her uterus was adhered to the bladder and the intestines. Vet thinks it is probably a developmental issue. She is about 15 mos and I don't think she's been bred, but hard to tell. Don't know where she came from except that she was at a vet that also acts as AC. This is the second dog we have had at the clinic that has had that problem. the first was a "retired" breeder (read two litters of dead pups removed by C section) yorkie.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

I have the same condition







and i have never been bred ( Well O.k I have but I just have never had puppies ah I mean kids







)

I do not know if I can spell it right..... endometriosis?


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Berg WandererI have the same condition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Right there with you, BW..... And the big E is indeed spelled correctly. ID


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

We've had one dog come through our rescue with that problem but in her case it sounds similar to your Yorkie. This was a Norfolk Terrier from a puppy mill who had had a previous poorly done C-section. My vet told me that you're supposed to turn the uterus and cut on the other side or something to avoid this problem, but if they short cut that step you can end up with adhesions, which is what she had.

I hope your pup is doing okay!


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Poor baby- we women don't have it easy! Wish the men appreciated that more- in all species! Hope your girl is feeling better-


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KimcMAPoor baby- we women don't have it easy! Wish the men appreciated that more- in all species! Hope your girl is feeling better-


Agreed!


----------

